# Sometimes peeing in her crate and drinking it.



## yuugi (May 6, 2009)

I have a 1 year old PWC. We always have her on a schedule to eat and to eliminate outside. We always take her outside to eliminate before we all go to bed. We also walk her for 50 minutes-to an hour a day.

Usually she can hold it for 9-10 hours during the night without problems.Sometimes i even take her out in the morning and she won't even pee, so i guess she can hold it for even longer when she wants. 

Thing is, once in awhile (maybe every 3 months) i find out that she has peed on her crate. There's a lingering urine smell in there and she has a really bad urine breath that only clears out after a day or so.
Basically she is peeing in her crate at night and she drinks her own pee. She does this very rarely, but i'm still a bit upset about this.

Her crate was a bit too big for her. We bought a crate for a medium sized dog but she turned out to be a very small corgi so she has way too much room in the crate now. She can basically sleep in one corner, and the other half is empty.

We have sectioned off the crate so now she only has time to lay down and turn around, but no other free space. 
I'll also start removing the water bowl a bit earlier. I started leaving it out the whole day since she hasn't had accidents in the house in months. 

She was spayed around 2 weeks ago, her incision has healed nicely.Since then she hasn't had to pee more frequently neither has there been any accidents in the house. I don't really think it can be spay incontinence yet. 
I suppose if this starts happening more frequently i will take her to the vet. 

I'm just wondering how normal is it for a dog to have accidents during the night, after it is over a year old? This whole drinking urine during the night isn't new(even though very rare) but i was hoping she would eventually stop having accidents. I'm especially puzzled(and disgusted) about the fact she drinks it up. I've brushed her teeth already but the breath is here to stay it seems.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

First, clean the crate thoroughly with an enzyme cleaner, such as Nature's Miracle) to destroy the odor, and remove and toss out any blankets, rugs, etc that you've put in the crate (you can try washing them in the enzyme cleaner first if you wish).

Next, take up all water 2-3 hours before bed time, and take the dog out for one final potty break immediately prior to crating her for the night. Yes, she should be able to hold it all night.

Third, call your vet and explain to him to the best of your ability exactly what's been happening, when, and how often. See what he suggests. Ask if he thinks the spay might be a factor, or if the dog could have an infection of some type (i.e. UTI)

Fourth, put the dog on a housebreaking review.


----------

